# Hello from Michigan



## The_Blood_Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello all, I am a newbie haunter on my 4th year of haunting... 2nd year if you only count "good" haunts. I am currently working on a carnival/circus haunt for 2011. I'm building my first pneumatic prop this year and figured i better sign up in this forum as i do not know a ton about pneumatics.(pics to come... it's a Jack in the Box!)

I do 3d Die Design by trade and know how to work with metal. I am also an artist in my free time (paint, photoshop, ect.) so, naturally i migrated to haunting as i love to create stuff.

Just wanted to drop a line and say hi, this forum has already answered many questions for me and is a great source for all halloween stuff. so, I will see you all around!

Also any questions related to metal, machining, designing or just general artistic and photoshop questions. i would be glad to assist in any way that i can. Thanks.

-Jordan


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Jordan, nice to meet you.

Lower Mi or upper?


----------



## The_Blood_Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

Lower... right around Grand Rapids area


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You have some fellow haunters in your area that are members here...lucky you!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum The Blood Guy!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome to another Michigan haunter.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Jordan


----------



## The_Blood_Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks for the warm welcome everyone


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

hi! welcome! i've been haunting as long as i can remember, but if i only get to count the good ones i may be in trouble...


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum I live in comstock park mich where in GR are you??


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## The_Blood_Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

@Pensivepumkin... i say good in a, art is subjective kind of way lol
@morbid mike I live in a town called Dorr. My parents grew up in Comstock park


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

uh oh, forgot to tell you about Mike...yikes! lol


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I know where Dorr is I had to go get an electrical permit there a couple weeks ago


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I was an upper myself. Oh, and stay away from Mike, He'll corrupt you. Too late? Oh well, another one bites the dust, or should I say graveyard dirt?


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*Welcome from Wisconsin*

Welcome to all of the new members! I just wanted to extend a personal invitation to a my social group ScareRookies. Its a group open to all new and old members but the main focus is to help us newbees with starting out our haunts, learning new techniques, sharing ideas, questions, progress, pics etc. I am trying to start a new make and take session so please feel free to join and lets get started!!!

You can join one of two ways.
1. You can send me a friend request and I will accept and from there you will have access to my social groups.
2. You can select "Community" from the main menu and then select "Social Groups".

You will find many other fantasic groups for all kinds of other different topics from other haunters on this site. Check them all out and hope to talk and start sharing with you soon... Happy Haunting!!!


----------

